# NEC Fluorescent Power level meter



## ZweiA (5. Juni 2005)

Nabend Leute

Ich habe gerade aus einer alten Anlage 2 "Level Meter" ausgelötet.
Auf der Rückseite steht NEC FIP26AW22YS
Jeder der beiden hat 26 Pins.

Kennt einer von euch die Pinbelegung ? 
Ich hab schon Google gefragt, aber der hat mir nix nützliches ausgespuckt.

für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar

Danke im Vorraus: 2A


----------

